# Node Red im Einsatz?



## blimaa (27 Juli 2019)

Hi

Ich bin heute über Node Red gestollpert.    Sieht ja sehr interessant aus. Benutzt Ihr dies? Und wenn ja für was?
Soweit ich sehe, wäre dies Freeware?!

Gruss blimaa


----------



## dingo (27 Juli 2019)

Für Anwendungen rund um Internetanbindungen,
ich nehme ein PFC von Wago und nutze Docker Container

https://www.wago.com/de/offene-automatisierung/modulare-software/linux/docker

https://www.wago.com/de/events/seminar/iot-mit-e-cockpit-docker-node-red


----------



## RogerSchw85 (27 Juli 2019)

Wir brauchen es für eine übersetzungen auf einen OPC UA Server.


----------



## Blockmove (27 Juli 2019)

Wir nutzen es als Gateway und als einfaches Dashboard 
Node Red ist vielen kommerziellen Lösungen überlegen.


----------



## Lars Weiß (29 Juli 2019)

Für alles mögliche im Einsatz. Gateway, Dashboard, S7, MQTT, Modbus, KNX, ect...


----------



## UV-Dev (9 September 2019)

*Node RED + Logo 8*

Bin ein SPS + HMI Neuling und nutze Node-RED als zusaetzliches Software-HMI in Verbindung mit einer Siemens Logo 8.

Das Hardware-HMI ist ein Kinco GL100E mit Kommunikationstreibern 
fuer Siemens Logo 8 und alle moeglichen Siemens S7 SPS  | und andere SPS Hersteller.

Beide HMIs sind ueber das S7 / Logo Ethernet TCP/ IP Protokoll angebunden.

Note RED laeuft derzeit auf einem Windows PC, spaeter soll ein Rasperry PI zum Einsatz kommen.
Geplant ist ueber einen grossen Bildschirm, besser gesagt Fernseher die Laufzeit der Anlagen im Betriebsraum
anzuzeigen. Optional eine Sprachausgabe fuer zb. Stoerungsmeldungen und E-Mail bei Stoerungsmeldungen.

Teste seit einigen Tagen die Kommunikation zwischen der Logo 8 und Node Red.
Meine das Schreiben und Lesen des Logo 8 VM.
Es gab Zugriffsprobleme auf Adressen ab 1245 im VM der Logo.
Das Problem ist gelöst, es braucht anscheinend einen anderen DB dafür.

Mir ist bei den Tests aufgefallen das sich das Verhalten der Netzwerkeingänge (NIx) drastisch ändert,
je nachdem wo sie im VM abgebildet sind. (Scheint an der Logo zu liegen)

Dafür hab ich noch keine Erklaerung gefunden, also weiter analysieren.

Zusammengefasst, Node-RED und Siemens Logo 8 funktionieren gut zusammen.
Allerdings werde ich persoenlich Node-RED nur zum auslesen und anzeigen von Werten nutzen.

Bei der privaten Hausautomatisierung vielleicht ein anderes Thema.

BG UV-Dev


Anlagen:
http://www.frickelzeugs.de/logo-programmierung/vm-adressen-der-logo/
https://www.npmjs.com/package/node-red-contrib-s7


----------

